# Victorian Throw knitted blanket



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is the pattern for Victorian Throw baby blanket many of you have requested. I do not add the fringe. For those of you that wanted the pattern for the hat: I made it up from a few things . . . used US3 needles, CO 72 st. started with the knit picot edge, copied heart design from another pattern, knit to length of 5" then decreased.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Billie Dawn (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great.....thank you


----------



## plasm27cas (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you i have a grandaughter due in may beautiful


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Interesting. Many thanks.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Where's the picture of this throw ?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you&#128519;&#127972;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128017;&#128015;&#127969;&#127775;&#127776;&#128016;&#127769;&#127774;


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I posted it a couple of days ago, but here it is for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much. A beautiful blanket.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thank you! Lovely blanket. Can't wait to try it. Interesting pattern. Seems strange to slip 3 sts in the middle. Also to knit from bar on previous row but Illini to try it.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, a beautiful pattern.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, Judy!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Many thanks! I am going to double it width and lengthwise for an adult throw! Hope it will be big enough. If anyone thinks not, kindly let me know.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Judy. Sounds simple enough but very pretty.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!
julie


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Lizzie-Rose (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi it would be quite nice to see a picture of this shawl if you have one many thanks


----------



## Lizzie-Rose (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi it would be quite nice to see a picture of this shawl if you have one many thanks Lizzie-Rose


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I have one more baby blanket to make after the crochet C2C one I am doing now. This may be the one!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks..have to try one!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I like it, thanks for sharing


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you. That looks like a warm & pretty blanket


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. It makes a pretty blanket.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, I can't wait to try it.

Fiona. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Your blanket is lovely. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern it is beautiful


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern .
What are all the numbers for after a post??
Be Well and Happy
Dorise


----------

